# 2008 Easter Egg Contest



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

We are having a little contest! I asked Bassaddict to make me a few packs of the crinkle cut worms, and I am going to give 2 packs (20 worms) to the winner.

This one is going to be real simple. Guess how many Easter Eggs are in the glass jar. The closet to the number (under or over) is the winner.

Contest Starts now, and ends Easter Sunday 12:00PM Eastern(March 23, 2008).

Open to all new members too, If you have made an attempt to hang around and make a few posts.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 12, 2008)

223


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2008)

How big is the jar? It's hard to judge its size by the pic. :-k


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

Bubba said:


> How big is the jar? It's hard to judge its size by the pic. :-k



nice try there bubba! :-#


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2008)

402


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > How big is the jar? It's hard to judge its size by the pic. :-k
> ...



Worth a try :lol: 


I'm gonna guess....200


----------



## whj812 (Mar 12, 2008)

There is 146 Eggs in the Jar.


----------



## Hooked (Mar 12, 2008)

231

I'm a tool, guess 223 didn't just pop into my head, so I am changing my guess


----------



## BensalemAngler (Mar 12, 2008)

176


----------



## whj812 (Mar 12, 2008)

My Coworker who is a programmer and a math nut says 173....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2008)

whj812 said:


> My Coworker who is a programmer and a math nut says 173....



So long as he does not say 223 - that number is being used by several members already, LOL


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 12, 2008)

100


----------



## slim357 (Mar 12, 2008)

75


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 12, 2008)

175


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 12, 2008)

You have that jar locked up right? If that jar was in my house there would be less and less very often. 

You should put a penny next to the jar so we can get an idea on size, but then we would not know if you put a real penny next to the jar or a gigantic paperweight sized penny. 

Anyway, my guess is 183


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> You have that jar locked up right? If that jar was in my house there would be less and less very often.



If that jar was at Jake's house my guess would be ZERO by March 23, 2008


----------



## SMDave (Mar 12, 2008)

374


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> You have that jar locked up right? If that jar was in my house there would be less and less very often.
> 
> You should put a penny next to the jar so we can get an idea on size, but then we would not know if you put a real penny next to the jar or a gigantic paperweight sized penny.
> 
> Anyway, my guess is 183




LOL! You have been talking to bubba? And half are gone already...I have a 6 and a 4 year old.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 12, 2008)

192


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going w/ my 5 year old boys guess.......82. If I win then he gets the prize!


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 12, 2008)

165


----------



## Cracker (Mar 12, 2008)

Zero Easter Eggs in the jar.

Everything is foil wrapped chocolate, including the ones that are not even egg shaped.


----------



## asinz (Mar 12, 2008)

144


----------



## little anth (Mar 12, 2008)

my guess is its a 500 bag :wink:


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 12, 2008)

:-k----327


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 12, 2008)

245


----------



## Gamefisher (Mar 12, 2008)

135


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 12, 2008)

I know looks are deceiving but i'm gonna say 300 :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2008)

275,


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2008)

267, based on SWAG


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 13, 2008)

159


----------



## redbug (Mar 13, 2008)

here is a list so far:
223 
402
200
146
231
176
173
100
75
175
183
374
192
82
165
0 thinks you meant eggs/?
144
500
327
245
135
300
275
267
159...
chuck says none of the above and unless someone wants t risk a round house kick to the spleen you all will agree that the total is 256 eggs in the jar

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol only me and a 5year old think its under 100, i hope one of us is right


----------



## Popeye (Mar 13, 2008)

What Jim didn't say was there are probably a half dozen golf balls in there as well taking up space. :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Mar 13, 2008)

150


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 13, 2008)

Hum, I think it is very interesting that the first guess (223) is still the closet guess of the bunch    

Although "Hooked" guessed 223 shortly after I did then changed it to 231, I would have gladly shared the prize with you if you hadn't changed, but I do appreciate your courtesy of recognizing my winning guess and changing yours :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 13, 2008)

I was going to guess a number, until I seen that Gamefisher guessed the same. So my guess is now, 

134

Price is right baby


----------



## little anth (Mar 13, 2008)

500


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm guessing 187, and I need to win this to get a few worms from *MY BROTHER* before the season is over!!!!!

and by better half (thats what i let her think) guessed 237.......or is that what _she_lets me think


----------



## Popeye (Mar 13, 2008)

New guess...

ALL OF THEM... I win! :lol:


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 14, 2008)

189


----------



## sccamper (Mar 14, 2008)

And the winner is .... 252. :lol:


----------



## fowlmood77 (Mar 17, 2008)

181


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

191


----------



## shizzy (Mar 18, 2008)

111


----------



## Zman (Mar 18, 2008)

239


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 18, 2008)

137


----------



## cjensen (Mar 23, 2008)

210


----------



## captclay (Mar 23, 2008)

308


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 23, 2008)

214


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Mar 23, 2008)

163


----------



## Cracker (Mar 23, 2008)

217


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone.

There were Exactly 231 eggs in the glass. Hooked is the winner! If you go back and look at the thread you will see he actually picked 223 after fishingcop did and then went back to change it when he realized it. Good Pick!
 

Congrats Hooked!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 23, 2008)

Gee, don't I get a cut of the action for helping him change his guess to the winning number????


Congrats hooked, great job.....


----------



## Popeye (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems I underestimated the percentage of the... by the radius of the... minus the angle... plus the heat causing the chocolate to melt and conform... divided by the factor of me not knowing what I'm rambling on about...

Congrats Hooked


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2008)

Jim Chuck is asking for a recount.. he says you might have counted wrong? he also advised me to inform you of the pain you feel from having your small intestine round house kick out of you.


as far as i am concerned 
congrats to the winner enjoy your baits

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2008)

redbug said:


> Jim Chuck is asking for a recount.. he says you might have counted wrong? he also advised me to inform you of the pain you feel from having your small intestine round house kick out of you.
> 
> 
> as far as i am concerned
> ...



The glass is empty. My kids have cavities. :lol:


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Chuck is asking for a recount.. he says you might have counted wrong? he also advised me to inform you of the pain you feel from having your small intestine round house kick out of you.
> ...


I will let Chuck know he was mistaken in his guess. because as we all know Chuck Norris is *NEVER * wrong


----------



## Popeye (Mar 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Chuck is asking for a recount.. he says you might have counted wrong? he also advised me to inform you of the pain you feel from having your small intestine round house kick out of you.
> ...




I guess ZERO on the redo!!!


----------



## Hooked (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I finally won something. My wife will be so proud of me :lol: . I must thank esquired for giving me the heads up that I picked a number already used.


----------



## Hooked (Apr 3, 2008)

Recieved my prizes yesterday, as well as a few TinBoat stickers. Thanks Jim for that. Also, thanks Bassaddict for the worms, they look good. The only down side is Bass isn't open to fishing until the end of June here in Ontario


----------

